
CS 007: Personal Finance for Engineers - jbredeche
https://cs007.blog/2019/09/24/cs-007-course-material-2019/
======
2rsf
This seems like a great course for everyone, although when quickly skimming
through the chapters it seems to be somewhat oversimplified.

The next course should be something like Company Finance for Engineers where
you learn how companies manage their day to day finance and a little bit about
longer terms.

